# Square-Enix's 3ds game "Gyrozetter" hits Japanese store shelves June 13th



## Foxi4 (Mar 15, 2013)

Square-Enix is working on a 3DS game based on the Japanese anime _"Gyrozetter"_, it's going to hit store shelves in Japan June 13th.

What's the game all about? It's a JRPG set in 2053 featuring vehicles which can transform into mechs owned by young students battling the evil forces of Xenon... _sounds familiar? Yeah, it's Japanese transformers._

Square-Enix worked closely with Japanese automobile companies including Toyota, Subaru, Nissan, Mazda and Mitsubishi so we're sure to see some _"familiar faces"_, or to be more exact, _"familiar hoods" _in this one.

The game will 5,490 yen at retail and 5,000 yen on the eShop, there's no word on a localization.

 Source


----------



## heartgold (Mar 15, 2013)

Mmm should have mentioned the platform, 3DS. I guessed it was for a Nintendo hardware with E-Shop stated.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 15, 2013)

heartgold said:


> Mmm should have mentioned the platform, 3DS. I guessed it was for a Nintendo hardware with E-Shop stated.


I forgot to mention that, yes - I already reported myself for it so the Mods should fix the title soon, sorry about that.


----------



## Gahars (Mar 15, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> _Y__eah, it's Japanese transformers._


 
Wasn't Transformers Japanese to begin with?


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 15, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Wasn't Transformers Japanese to begin with?


Well, the original _"Proto-transformers" (Wikipedia tells me they were called Microman and Diaclone) _lines of toys, yes, but they were almost immediately swallowed by Hasbro and _"Americanized"_ so I don't really treat them as a Japanese thing.


----------



## Skelletonike (Mar 15, 2013)

Well, I quite enjoy the anime, it also has a manga running since 2011... If the game is anything like the anime I'd personally like it, it's a pretty cool anime and the story is quite fun, it could make an interesting game.

Oh, and I find the ending pretty cool: 




Gotta love mechas that can dance. =3


I'd be interested in a localisation of this, but I highly doubt it since it appears to be related to the anime.


----------



## ferofax (Mar 16, 2013)

Is that official screenie? Because

SQAURE ENIX.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 16, 2013)

ferofax said:


> Is that official screenie? Because
> 
> SQAURE ENIX.


I _just_ realized that! 

Yeah, it's from the game, someone must've made a typo in the press pack. I'll replace it with one that _doesn't_ look silly.


----------



## Skelletonike (Mar 16, 2013)

After checking, it appears the game is some sort of Turn-Based RPG, that's pretty cool.


----------



## Ethevion (Mar 16, 2013)

I heard about this some time ago. They used a mix of real cars and made up cars in the game. Hopefully they bring it over to us so I can try it out.


----------



## ferofax (Mar 18, 2013)

Fighting as a Toyota Corolla... whelp. Or as a Volkswagen-- nope, Bumblebee already did that.


----------

